# 724 STG - Intel Specialist Podcast



## SierraWave (Nov 3, 2020)

If anyone doesn't follow the 724 STG's outstanding recruiting podcast, "Insight Thru Experience," they just released an ~hour-long interview with two intel specialists from the organization. Obviously it is at the unclass level, but it has lots of good information about the A&S process and a broad overview of the day-to-day. Worth checking out (and the other episodes are great as well).

Check it out:
S2 E#12 Interview with 2 x Intel Specialists - 724 STG: Insight Thru Experience Podcast


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 12, 2020)

SierraDave said:


> If anyone doesn't follow the 724 STG's outstanding recruiting podcast, "Insight Thru Experience," they just released an ~hour-long interview with two intel specialists from the organization. Obviously it is at the unclass level, but it has lots of good information about the A&S process and a broad overview of the day-to-day. Worth checking out (and the other episodes are great as well).
> 
> Check it out:
> S2 E#12 Interview with 2 x Intel Specialists - 724 STG: Insight Thru Experience Podcast


Mr. Free, the ITE lead, is a good friend and came on our podcast as well. Truly an awesome dude and an awesome follow.


----------



## SierraWave (Nov 12, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Mr. Free, the ITE lead, is a good friend and came on our podcast as well. Truly an awesome dude and an awesome follow.


Yea, I listened to your episode with him and he's a wealth of knowledge. Love that he peaced out for six months and hiked the AT. He comes across as a really mellow but sharp dude.


----------

